# My Mini Dapple Dachshund



## pualsline (Feb 28, 2010)

I asked advice about her in the other forum...just showing a pic here


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

This color is my favorite in Dachshunds. So pretty! =)


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Beautiful, wow!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Aww, I love the weenies. They're something else. Very cute puppy.


----------



## quills (Jan 20, 2010)

Cute Dappie, we have a mini Dappie that's black and grey. How old is she?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

LOOOOVE dapple weenies!!!!


----------



## Passion2010 (Mar 8, 2010)

Aww, very cute! That's a great photo of your little guy. 

I agree about his coat / color. Unique and pretty!


----------



## pualsline (Feb 28, 2010)

at the time the photo was taken she was less than a year old...now she is a year and a half

Thanks guys...I like to tell people "my dog is so ugly it's cute" my wife hates that


----------



## Badgersmom (Feb 3, 2010)

Do they really call that a Dapple, or is it a red merle? In horses dapple is not a color but a coat condition (although a dappled gray usually refers to a gray horse with darker circles on the legs, and other areas). 

Either way, that is a cute dog!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I quite a bit like the dapple Dachshunds. But my chocolate and tan is quite a pretty color. This is his "Mom, please don't cut my nails, look how cute I am?" pose:


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

She is such a cute dapple. I say you post more pics!!!


----------

